# pouring rain buck



## Wacka (Dec 19, 2016)

My 8 year old son got his first buck in the pouring down rain yesterday.21/2 yr old 8 pt tending a doe.She brought Him rite under the shooting house into the turnips.12 ringed him ,only took about 5 steps.Thats his first gun kill and third deer overall,pretty exciting.


----------



## Wacka (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

man it takes diehards to hunt in a downpour. tell him we all said congrats to him. and kudos for staying out. and thank you for sharing his story.
sherman


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good buck. Congrats to you and your son for getting it done!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Job, Love to see kids out hunting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Though they are all trophy's...just something very special about that first buck. And he shot a very nice one for his first.
Congratulations to both your son and you.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Great job congrats


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good job, congrats!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice Buck. Congrats!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome Buck congrats!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go young man! & Dad!  My son is 5, can't wait...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nothing like a story of father and son making great memories in the outdoors.
sherman


----------



## Ohiobob926 (Jan 5, 2019)

I know this family. Great kid and a great father ! Congratulations !!


----------

